# Our dog is jealous of new puppy...should we be worried?



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

We just acquired a brand new puppy last week, a yorkie/Maltese mix. We have had a chihuahua/yorkie mix for a year. The older dog was our baby, and received a lot of attention. When we brought the new dog home, the older dog wasn't sure what to think. This morning, when any attention was shown to the new puppy, the older dog wanted to bite her, and growled at her. I thought at first she was just playing with her a little roughly, but I'm not so sure now. I don't want our new puppy to get injured. Is this behavior normal? We are very careful to give the older dog more attention, but it seems like she doesn't want the new dog to have any attention what so ever. 
Is the older dog, (she's only a year old), just trying to assert her alpha dog, or do you think she may hurt the new puppy?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. (My apologies if this has been covered before. We're just worried about the new puppies safety.)
-Thank you


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you tried walking them together side by side? I've heard that works. I have a 6 year old dog who's been an only dog and we're bringing a puppy home this weekend. The parallel walking is something I will be doing as soon as I can! Try that and see how she does.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Have you tried walking them together side by side? I've heard that works. I have a 6 year old dog who's been an only dog and we're bringing a puppy home this weekend. The parallel walking is something I will be doing as soon as I can! Try that and see how she does.


Do you mean both on a leash? The puppy is almost too small to take for a walk. 

I should note that the puppy wants to play with the 1 yr old. She'll bound after her and they seem to be playing together. Then, all of a sudden the older dog wants to growl and bite her. (But it's almost exclusively when any attention is paid to the puppy. No matter how much attention we pay to the older dog.)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

InfernoOrangeSS said:


> Do you mean both on a leash? The puppy is almost too small to take for a walk.
> 
> I should note that the puppy wants to play with the 1 yr old. She'll bound after her and they seem to be playing together. Then, all of a sudden the older dog wants to growl and bite her. (But it's almost exclusively when any attention is paid to the puppy. No matter how much attention we pay to the older dog.)


Not on the same leash, either have a leash in each hand so they can walk together, or go with someone else. But make sure she has all of her vaccines first! Unfortunately I can't give much more advice than that as I've never had to deal with it yet.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Not on the same leash, either have a leash in each hand so they can walk together, or go with someone else. But make sure she has all of her vaccines first! Unfortunately I can't give much more advice than that as I've never had to deal with it yet.


I understand, and after we get her shots up to date, we may try that. Thank you for offering what you did.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course! Sorry I couldn't help more! I'm sure some others will chime in who have more experience with this.


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Im getting a bulldog this week. I already have a Lab. I never thought that this problem could occur. Hopefully theyll get a long well.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

alexlucas said:


> Im getting a bulldog this week. I already have a Lab. I never thought that this problem could occur. Hopefully theyll get a long well.


I hope so too. The older dog, Sansa, has just been the center of attention for a year. I think she is upset that another dog is getting some attention. I hope she overcomes this.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had an exchange of different dogs go through my household since last year. My one dog Blu Boy has issues at first with newcomers. 

I found that by protecting the new puppy by keeping a very watchful eye on them and never allowing them to be alone ... not even a single second is crucial. The last time I looked away for one second ... Blu Boy bit little Leah ... and when I tried to pick her up .... her screaming put Eddee into prey and protective drive ... and I got bit! He drew blood.

I have learned to pay the same amount of attention to everyone.

I also give them treats side by side .... but I keep the puppy nearest me or on my lap so Blu Boy doesn't have the chance to get anxious and bite. Every time Blu Boy looks at the puppy .... he gets a treat. This way he associates the puppy with "Good" things.

Still .... I will never allow them to be alone and out of my sight until the puppy is an adult. Too much can happen in a blink of an eye. It is my job to protect the puppy.

I am very blessed to have Abbylynn ... she is the puppy sitter and wonderful with all and any dog(s).


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

It isn't about being "alpha", it is just that she went from being the center of attention to having to share that attention. Like a small child who gets upset when mom takes care of a new baby sibling. 

Since the puppy is too young for walks in public (which is how I introduce new adult dogs), I would leash up the adult dog and have your spouse or another adult hold the leash and have some high value treats ready (like chicken, meat, bits of hot dog, cheese). You pay attention to the puppy and every time the adult dog looks at the puppy WITHOUT growling or acting up, jackpot with treats. Play this game (like "Look at that" basically) a little while and then take a break. The next time, switch who has the puppy and who has the adult dog. Do this in 10 minute sessions a couple times per day. 

If the adult dog has a solid STAY, you can progress to asking her to stay while you interact with the puppy and toss her treats from a distance. But only if her stay is strong enough that she won't rush the puppy or you.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Apr 1, 2012)

I just wanted to update everyone and thank everyone for the help/advice. It seems our 1 yr old, Sansa, has somewhat adjusted to the new puppy, Anya, being here. When we first get home from work, she is still jealous of any attention the puppy receives. She growls and "fake bites" the puppy. She doesn't cause any harm, because the little puppy gives it right back to her in a more playful manner. I truly believe it is all show. (There were two occasions where Sansa may have been a little too rough, and the puppy yelped. Sansa immediately jumped back and sniffed the puppy. She then gave her a few licks and the puppy was right back to playing.)
We are very careful to give Sansa more attention when they are together. You can still see twinges of jealousy if we call out the puppy's name. Overall, it seems to have worked itself out. Numerous times, Sansa will seek out the puppy to play with her. 
Thanks again to those who offered support and advice. It's great to have a place to air out concerns.


----------

